# SUGAR FREE ICE-CREAM



## Wirrallass (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2018)

I used to make that years ago until they told everyone not to eat raw eggs because they contained salmonella.     I then just got out of the habit of making it and forgot all about it.    It tasted like the Cornish Ice Cream.    I cannot remember using the egg whites though, only the yolks, but I might have forgotten.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 5, 2018)

Lilian said:


> I used to make that years ago until they told everyone not to eat raw eggs because they contained salmonella.     I then just got out of the habit of making it and forgot all about it.    It tasted like the Cornish Ice Cream.    I cannot remember using the egg whites though, only the yolks, but I might have forgotten.


I haven't ever made ice-cream Lilian but I'm prepared to have a stab at the low carb, no churn, chocolate ice-cream. Will let you know how it turns out.
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Might have a go as well.  I do have an ice-cream maker attachment to my mixer that the kids all put into buy me,  still in its box never used.  When I read the instructions it had to sit for quite a few hours in the freezer before use, and to be honest my freezer is always too full to put a bloody great mixing bowl in, plus  when I want to make something like that I an never going to think about it the night before unless it was for a special occasion.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2018)

Sounds good


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 26, 2018)

Ashamed to say I haven't made this yet but having watched the video again I just have to make it ~ it looks so easy.

WL


----------



## CathyB (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh my word.....this is all my Christmas and birthdays at once!!  The only thing I miss from my before diabetes life is ice cream.....I am now in heaven


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2018)

Oooh Yummy.
I’ve seldom got room in the freezer but would love to make it. Being lactose intolerant I’m wondering if I can whip up my Lactofree cream , think I’ll get my egg whisk out and give it a try when I make my coffee with cream  tomorrow morning, if it works I’ll have a white tash lol.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 27, 2018)

Try this yummy.


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2018)

I keep my ice cream maker bowl in the freezer. We invested in a large freezer some years ago and never regretted it.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 27, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Try this yummy.


But it is made out of bananas - high carb and full of sugar.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 28, 2018)

Not all carbs are bad. 1 banana isn’t unhealthy.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 28, 2018)

I buy low carb, low calorie Oppo ice cream in salted caramel. It’s lush!


----------



## Drummer (Oct 29, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Not all carbs are bad. 1 banana isn’t unhealthy.


Dense carbs are very bad for me - eating a banana would be bad for me because I can't cope with large doses of starches and sugars and my blood glucose would be spiked.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 2, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Dense carbs are very bad for me - eating a banana would be bad for me because I can't cope with large doses of starches and sugars and my blood glucose would be spiked.


I'm the same Drummer ~ but when I fancy a banana then I can get away with just three thin slices without spiking my bgls. One whole banana would send them way into the stratosphere!!

WL


----------

